# Deactivation redux



## george_lol (Apr 4, 2017)

I posted about my invalid permanent deactivation and have been trying to figure out why, and why Lyft has stonewalled me and will not deal with anything and won't show me any of the issues that they claim they deactivated me for. Here goes, my theory:
*Lyft deactivation 2
I've been thinking about the situation a lot and have come to the conclusion that it's not a conscientious decision on lift's part to do deactivations this manner.
With 3 years under my belt of using the Lyft app and having been a software engineer for many years and dealing with engineering staffing for military & aerospace projects for 20 + years I know that lyfts programmers and capabilities leave a lot to be desired.
It's hard for me to believe that a company such as Lyft would have the policies of deactivating drivers using the methodology they used for me and many others when they have such a need for drivers.
I believe that what is happening is the product of malicious programmers more than poor software quality assurance but that is still a possibility.
I also feel that lift must review their policies and procedures because the way they're handling this issue which is wrong, poor management and detrimental to their reputation.
I'm not defending Lyft by any means, I'm just trying to figure out what has happened.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

george_lol said:


> I posted about my invalid permanent deactivation and have been trying to figure out why, and why Lyft I stonewalled me and will not deal with anything and won't show me any of the issues that they claim they deactivated me for. Here goes, my theory:
> *Lyft deactivation 2
> I've been thinking about the situation a lot and have come to the conclusion that it's not a conscientious decision on lift's part to do deactivations this manner.
> With 3 years under my belt of using the Lyft app and having been a software engineer for many years and dealing with engineering staffing from military & aerospace projects for 20 + years I know that lyfts programmers and capabilities leave a lot to be desired.
> ...


Post this on Lyft's FB page, you'll get a response.


----------



## Cold Fusion (Aug 28, 2019)

george_lol said:


> *a software engineer for many years and dealing with engineering staffing from military & aerospace projects for 20 + years I know that lyfts programmers and capabilities leave a lot to be desired.*


Lyft was Never your Employer
and You were Never an Employee

With the nations shortage of Software Engineers
and with your claimed experience and credentials,
Rather than beat a dead horse
get yourself a Real Job ✔

Unless of course, you're comfortable
being a Spectator rather than Participant


----------



## TGK (May 31, 2018)

george_lol said:


> I posted about my invalid permanent deactivation and have been trying to figure out why, and why Lyft I stonewalled me and will not deal with anything and won't show me any of the issues that they claim they deactivated me for. Here goes, my theory:
> *Lyft deactivation 2
> I've been thinking about the situation a lot and have come to the conclusion that it's not a conscientious decision on lift's part to do deactivations this manner.
> With 3 years under my belt of using the Lyft app and having been a software engineer for many years and dealing with engineering staffing from military & aerospace projects for 20 + years I know that lyfts programmers and capabilities leave a lot to be desired.
> ...


*Lyft and Uber are purging their ranks in fear of the States increasingly re-classifying independent contractors as employees. *So, if you have been driving 2.5 years or more, show up to drive at the same places and same times, The AI will identify you as a risk of being considered a employee and not a gig worker. Uber and Lyft will do anything to permanently remove you. They will send you an adverse action email with a bunch of legal paper crap. Possible Employee problem solved, with a seemingly unlimited number of new drivers available who needs experienced drivers. Every pyramid scheme will eventually reach attrition.


----------



## GregJinAZ (Feb 7, 2017)

Class Action Lawsuits (not individual) are what these big companies fear most.

Not only does it cost them money, but generates tons of publicity and outrage.

Forums shills will try to discourage you from this. The goal is to keep you all complaining on a little shill culdesac with corrupt moderators where only other drivers will see what you write.


----------



## george_lol (Apr 4, 2017)

Cold Fusion said:


> Lyft was Never your Employer
> and You were Never an Employee
> 
> With the nations shortage of Software Engineers
> ...


YOU DON'T MAKE ANY SENSE.
Why do you bring up employment? Conflating employee or IC status is not involved here and never mentioned unless it is somehow in your head. I'm in Florida which isn't an at will state and I also would never be a driver for these companies as an employee. I don't do this for a living and only do it part time and don't want a "real" job as you call it. You've probably never run a business and certainly aren't into problem solving if you think this is a dead horse. There are 2 issues involved here, management policies and attitudes and operating off of false information.
Telling me that this is a dead horse tells me you are the spectator and comfortable with that.


----------



## GregJinAZ (Feb 7, 2017)

george_lol said:


> YOU DON'T MAKE ANY SENSE.
> Why do you bring up employment? Conflating employee or IC status is not involved here and never mentioned unless it is somehow in your head. I'm in Florida which isn't an at will state and I also would never be a driver for these companies as an employee. I don't do this for a living and only do it part time and don't want a "real" job as you call it. You've probably never run a business and certainly aren't into problem solving if you think this is a dead horse. There are 2 issues involved here, management policies and attitudes and operating off of false information.
> Telling me that this is a dead horse tells me you are the spectator and comfortable with that.


That is one of our resident lyft shills. He pretty much sais the same thing in every thread.


----------



## DriverMark (Jan 22, 2018)

Lack of any type of transparency is an issue on both Lyft and Uber. Even the ratings, there is ZERO recourse for a driver to fight a negative rating. ZERO. NONE. NADA. Uber's anser: "Take more rides, it'll eventually fall off." And they don't care. Actually I don't blame them as the level of effort they would have to put forth if they could change a rating would be crushing. Imagine the thousands of calls a day from Uber drivers. 

Same with deactivation. They don't care. Because drivers are expendable. And to further slap you in the face. They won't even talk to you or give you any real details.

Some things which need to change. But won't until there is a diminishing returns on new drivers signing up. Or some other legal recourse becomes feasible or gov't regulation.


----------



## Angry Uber (Dec 4, 2019)

george_lol said:


> I posted about my invalid permanent deactivation and have been trying to figure out why, and why Lyft has stonewalled me and will not deal with anything and won't show me any of the issues that they claim they deactivated me for. Here goes, my theory:
> *Lyft deactivation 2
> I've been thinking about the situation a lot and have come to the conclusion that it's not a conscientious decision on lift's part to do deactivations this manner.
> With 3 years under my belt of using the Lyft app and having been a software engineer for many years and dealing with engineering staffing for military & aerospace projects for 20 + years I know that lyfts programmers and capabilities leave a lot to be desired.
> ...





george_lol said:


> having been a software engineer for many years and dealing with engineering staffing for military & aerospace projects for 20 + years


----------



## george_lol (Apr 4, 2017)

TGK said:


> *Lyft and Uber are purging their ranks in fear of the States increasingly re-classifying independent contractors as employees. *So, if you have been driving 2.5 years or more, show up to drive at the same places and same times, The AI will identify you as a risk of being considered a employee and not a gig worker. Uber and Lyft will do anything to permanently remove you. They will send you an adverse action email with a bunch of legal paper crap. Possible Employee problem solved, with a seemingly unlimited number of new drivers available who needs experienced drivers. Every pyramid scheme will eventually reach attrition.


Do you know this as fact? Can you provide proof of these claims?


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

GregJinAZ said:


> Class Action Lawsuits (not individual) are what these big companies fear most.
> 
> Not only does it cost them money, but generates tons of publicity and outrage.
> 
> Forums shills will try to discourage you from this. The goal is to keep you all complaining on a little shill culdesac with corrupt moderators where only other drivers will see what you write.


Listen to this guy.


----------



## Ardery (May 26, 2017)

peteyvavs said:


> Post this on Lyft's FB page, you'll get a response.


their Twitter page too.


----------



## george_lol (Apr 4, 2017)

Ardery said:


> their Twitter page too.


LOL I posted to @asklyft on twitter and they responded the they are there to help. When I gave them more detail they came back and said they don;t have the tools to deal with this issue. @Lyft never responded



GregJinAZ said:


> Class Action Lawsuits (not individual) are what these big companies fear most.
> 
> Not only does it cost them money, but generates tons of publicity and outrage.
> 
> Forums shills will try to discourage you from this. The goal is to keep you all complaining on a little shill culdesac with corrupt moderators where only other drivers will see what you write.


I thought all drivers had to sign an arbitration agreement in order to drive.



DriverMark said:


> Lack of any type of transparency is an issue on both Lyft and Uber. Even the ratings, there is ZERO recourse for a driver to fight a negative rating. ZERO. NONE. NADA. Uber's anser: "Take more rides, it'll eventually fall off." And they don't care. Actually I don't blame them as the level of effort they would have to put forth if they could change a rating would be crushing. Imagine the thousands of calls a day from Uber drivers.
> 
> Same with deactivation. They don't care. Because drivers are expendable. And to further slap you in the face. They won't even talk to you or give you any real details.
> 
> Some things which need to change. But won't until there is a diminishing returns on new drivers signing up. Or some other legal recourse becomes feasible or gov't regulation.


Driving for Uber/Lyft as an IC virtually means that you acquesse to these practices. That doesn't make the practices right. Yeah, Ubers' ratings of drivers need revision. They may say they don't care but it's a short leash in the mid 4's somewhere.



Angry Uber said:


> trolling meme


What's your point? What are you trying to say?


----------



## Giantsfan1503 (Sep 18, 2019)

george_lol said:


> I posted about my invalid permanent deactivation and have been trying to figure out why, and why Lyft has stonewalled me and will not deal with anything and won't show me any of the issues that they claim they deactivated me for. Here goes, my theory:
> *Lyft deactivation 2
> I've been thinking about the situation a lot and have come to the conclusion that it's not a conscientious decision on lift's part to do deactivations this manner.
> With 3 years under my belt of using the Lyft app and having been a software engineer for many years and dealing with engineering staffing for military & aerospace projects for 20 + years I know that lyfts programmers and capabilities leave a lot to be desired.
> ...


Its pretty simple. Drivers are being deactivated for milking, for cancellation fraud, for multiple safety reports, and for fraudulent cleaning fee reports. Lyft is weeding out the bad apples. The AI is evolving!!! Now lets talk about you. How long were you milking and collecting cancel fees?


----------



## KK2929 (Feb 9, 2017)

TGK said:


> *Lyft and Uber are purging their ranks in fear of the States increasingly re-classifying independent contractors as employees. *So, if you have been driving 2.5 years or more, show up to drive at the same places and same times, The AI will identify you as a risk of being considered a employee and not a gig worker. Uber and Lyft will do anything to permanently remove you. They will send you an adverse action email with a bunch of legal paper crap. Possible Employee problem solved, with a seemingly unlimited number of new drivers available who needs experienced drivers. Every pyramid scheme will eventually reach attrition.


-------------------------------
California is the only state effected at this time. Lyft is not purging anything. This driver has done something to get him deactivated.
If I were them, I would go to a support center and get an explanation or sign up with Uber and move on.


----------



## george_lol (Apr 4, 2017)

Giantsfan1503 said:


> Its pretty simple. Drivers are being deactivated for milking, for cancellation fraud, for multiple safety reports, and for fraudulent cleaning fee reports. Lyft is weeding out the bad apples. The AI is evolving!!! Now lets talk about you. How long were you milking and collecting cancel fees?


Speak for yourself and don't accuse others of things you know nothing about. Sorry to disappoint your sorry ass but I'm not guilty of anything you mention.
And if the cause of my deacctivation is AI it's just another example of their piss poor programming abilities and lack of QA along with their shit for management policy.



KK2929 said:


> This driver has done something to get him deactivated.


First, I asked @TGK for proof of his claims and as expected there has been no response. It's probaby just his incorrect analysis as you seem to agree. Second, not guilty. Third, support just stonewalls me and won't respond with anything other I've been deactivated, period, go away.


----------



## TGK (May 31, 2018)

hey @george_lol , I could go into all the programers, government torture experts, AI pain and reward algorithm real-time engineers, and other evil software geniuses that I know, but I am sure I would simply disappear. So, I believe I will keep driving my heavy drift exhibition shows and keep my mouth shut. When asked the Drift Queen said nothing!

Also, I certainly I never said anything about the the company Checkr and its origins.

@George-lol, if you truly have NO faults, NO driving record problems (including non moving violations), NO conversations with a rider that you may have dissed the company (the AI listens when online), NO bad Karma at all. Then I will tell you what to do - write a letter asking for a FORMAL REVUE of your Deactivation. DO NOT try to sell your good qualities (they already know), send the letter to the same email that sent you your adverse action notice, also send it be mail to your local office with all emails attached and by registered mail to the company address (no particular recipient) with copies of all emails, Make sure you stamp all copies with a red "COPY" stamp. Then just wait. It will take between 1 and 3 months and you should receive a yay or nay letter, or you can just get a re-activation email. Good Luck


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

Cold Fusion said:


> Rather than beat a dead horse
> get yourself a Real Job ✔


Any job that pays you for work completed is a real job. Now being paid a livable wage for doing that job is another matter altogether.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Today, I read a Lyft deactivation story that was similar to mine with Uber.

I ended a ride early on a verbally abusive pax. I was deactivated the next morning. I never yelled at her, never used profanity, never threatened/bullied her or never touched her.

Uber never told me what I was accused of. They closed my account with no appeals. And they stopped replying to my messages. The hub informed me nothing can be done. I NEVER had any warnings or suspensions prior to this pax.

I was a good driver, did well with tips and adhered to safety laws. To those who state drivers, like me, did something wrong or we are “bad apples” is false, unfair and insulting.

U/L and the lying pax are slandering drivers characters. We have no recourse, and pax have no repercussions. It is disheartening and needs to stop.


----------



## Giantsfan1503 (Sep 18, 2019)

Invisible said:


> Today, I read a Lyft deactivation story that was similar to mine with Uber.
> 
> I ended a ride early on a verbally abusive pax. I was deactivated the next morning. I never yelled at her, never used profanity, never threatened/bullied her or never touched her.
> 
> ...


It can't stop. You have to understand why they're deactivating you. Like you said it may be a lie. You may be purer than Mother Theresa. The problem is Uber/Lyft have to protect their already damaged brands. You are paying for all the not so pure drivers who rape, steal, and abuse their passengers. Its not worth it for either Uber or Lyft to keep you around after a complaint that alleges abuse. Whether is verbal, physical or sexual. Uber/Lyft are afraid of the next passenger who makes the same complaint against you. Now they're liable for not doing anything the first time. We all have to understand that every passenger we give a ride to has the power to get us deactivated. Theres nothing we can do about it.


----------



## george_lol (Apr 4, 2017)

The issue needs to be brought to public attention.
These companies don't allow driver defense and that is wrong.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Giantsfan1503 said:


> It can't stop. You have to understand why they're deactivating you. Like you said it may be a lie. You may be purer than Mother Theresa. The problem is Uber/Lyft have to protect their already damaged brands. You are paying for all the not so pure drivers who rape, steal, and abuse their passengers. Its not worth it for either Uber or Lyft to keep you around after a complaint that alleges abuse. Whether is verbal, physical or sexual. Uber/Lyft are afraid of the next passenger who makes the same complaint against you. Now they're liable for not doing anything the first time. We all have to understand that every passenger we give a ride to has the power to get us deactivated. Theres nothing we can do about it.


And this I can somewhat agree with. I'm paying for the drivers who "rape, steal and abuse" pax. I know what I didn't do. There is something we can do about it. We can share our stories.


----------



## Giantsfan1503 (Sep 18, 2019)

Invisible said:


> And this I can somewhat agree with. I'm paying for the drivers who "rape, steal and abuse" pax. I know what I didn't do. There is something we can do about it. We can share our stories.


Who will listen? We aren't employees. They label us independent contractors for a reason. No paper trail is needed. If we were employees they'd need a verbal warning, and at least 2 written warnings before they could "deactivate" us. We would have to sign and acknowledge each incident. Human resources would need a viable reason to deactivate us. Since we're labeled independent contractors they can deny us access to their app without reason. My issue with being labeled an independent contractor is, if that's what you're labeling me then treat me like an independent contractor. Show me all the details of the trip before I accept it, allow me to cancel without repercussions, don't hold me to an acceptance rate, or cancel rate. Remove ratings all together.


----------



## Ms.Doe (Apr 15, 2016)

Lyft and Uber are never ever going to work for the drivers, not the way it used to be. They've proven over and over again that they are trying to make the driver benefit less and less, until they have drivers to drive for free. Which is what you're doing anyway on any unprofitable rides. The system is designed to work against the driver. Fortunately I'm retired twice and do not depend on income from either devil! However, I do know that to continue to drive for those rates, is quite unprofitable. Everyone should be working on an exit strategy! I can not imagine depending on my income from rideshare! I'm going to the auction in my city on Tuesday to find me a minivan to turn into a taxi. If you drive rideshare and you don't want to work for anyone else, you should be really working on an exit strategy! I can not imagine depending on my income from Rideshare! I'm going to the auction in my city on Tuesday to find me a minivan to turn into a taxi. if you drive Rideshare and you don't want to work for anyone else, you should be really finding out how to either start your own limo and or taxi service! Or other business!
If you were independently wealthy, what would you be doing after you got tired of laying on the beach?


----------



## george_lol (Apr 4, 2017)

The issue needs to be brought to public attention.
These companies don't allow driver defense and that is wrong.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

george_lol said:


> The issue needs to be brought to public attention.
> These companies don't allow driver defense and that is wrong.


Read these thread about how a driver assaulted a pax and wasn't deactivated. Ridiculous!!!!'

https://uberpeople.net/threads/two-deactivation-related-stories-from-a-pax.372523/


george_lol said:


> The issue needs to be brought to public attention.
> These companies don't allow driver defense and that is wrong.


But how? When I looked more on Twitter, it doesn't look like I can Tweet where people would see my tweets, until I have followers. Or am I wrong?



Giantsfan1503 said:


> Who will listen? We aren't employees. They label us independent contractors for a reason. No paper trail is needed. If we were employees they'd need a verbal warning, and at least 2 written warnings before they could "deactivate" us. We would have to sign and acknowledge each incident. Human resources would need a viable reason to deactivate us. Since we're labeled independent contractors they can deny us access to their app without reason. My issue with being labeled an independent contractor is, if that's what you're labeling me then treat me like an independent contractor. Show me all the details of the trip before I accept it, allow me to cancel without repercussions, don't hold me to an acceptance rate, or cancel rate. Remove ratings all together.


For starters people I know and worked with have listened. Some Lyft pax have told me why they no longer use Uber. I'm not asking for their stories; they're telling them to me. So I've been telling them mine. That's how to get the word out. Start small and go big.


----------



## Nukeystik (Jan 16, 2020)

DriverMark said:


> Lack of any type of transparency is an issue on both Lyft and Uber. Even the ratings, there is ZERO recourse for a driver to fight a negative rating. ZERO. NONE. NADA. Uber's anser: "Take more rides, it'll eventually fall off." And they don't care. Actually I don't blame them as the level of effort they would have to put forth if they could change a rating would be crushing. Imagine the thousands of calls a day from Uber drivers.
> 
> Same with deactivation. They don't care. Because drivers are expendable. And to further slap you in the face. They won't even talk to you or give you any real details.
> 
> Some things which need to change. But won't until there is a diminishing returns on new drivers signing up. Or some other legal recourse becomes feasible or gov't regulation.


I was recently deactivated and I have a theory. 
All my riders gave me 5.0 ratings and my weeklies support this.
When asked at the Lyft hub when returning their car they mumble something about 'they saw that' n then jump into the company 'safety' policy which covers a wide umbrella of offenses - none actually reported in my pax reviews. 
I hated much about this but it provided me with a ride but considering the hassle I might as well just rent a car. 
Aside from little to no driver friendliness they waaaay overcharge for wkly rentals as well. 
I barely drive. Just enough to make the rental n meet their requirements. Since afforded a status which allows me to see destinations etc I flag dumb 2 minute rides as I feel the status should afford us SOMEthing. 
They are monitoring everything and I think they're upset because - to the extent I can - I'm'using' them. Honestly I'm paying for mileage. At least Uber gives you a car n cuts you loose. Lyft monitors when you check your pax out at dropoff and how you drive even with no pax's in the vehicle!
No one will tell me why but I'm permanently deactivated. Since they won't tell me it leaves things wide open to the same speculative slander afforded me upon deactivation. Im retired and thought this was just a simple little something to do. If it meant more to me money- wise I'd raise hell because this entire process sucks and is more about 'them' and hardly about 'us'. I asked for a call to discuss this. They called and I was literally getting on the bus home n couldn't answer. So now I'm punished because unless they grace you with a phone call you cannot reach out to them in any way at all by phone. Now they have their car I don't expect any communication with them whatsoever.


----------



## george_lol (Apr 4, 2017)

You're not alone. As you're probably aware they did the same thing to me except I use my own car and didn't go to the hub to waste my time. On phone calls they took and emails they answered they completely stonewalled me. They've gotten rid of one of their better drivers (IMO) as I got a lot of stories, mostly unsolicited, from pax about how bad others were.
Fortunately I'm finding that Uber is making up for the lost lyft. (something I always suspected might happen)
I think there are 3 ways to deal with the situation. Create as much public awareness of the situation as possible, just write it off as a bad experience or go legal. For the time being I'm just driving for Uber and because I have some more important stuff in my life right now I'm putting off the choice of going to the media or going legal.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

george_lol said:


> I posted about my invalid permanent deactivation and have been trying to figure out why, and why Lyft has stonewalled me and will not deal with anything and won't show me any of the issues that they claim they deactivated me for. Here goes, my theory:
> *Lyft deactivation 2
> I've been thinking about the situation a lot and have come to the conclusion that it's not a conscientious decision on lift's part to do deactivations this manner.
> With 3 years under my belt of using the Lyft app and having been a software engineer for many years and dealing with engineering staffing for military & aerospace projects for 20 + years I know that lyfts programmers and capabilities leave a lot to be desired.
> ...


Only the truely rotten will remain.



Giantsfan1503 said:


> It can't stop. You have to understand why they're deactivating you. Like you said it may be a lie. You may be purer than Mother Theresa. The problem is Uber/Lyft have to protect their already damaged brands. You are paying for all the not so pure drivers who rape, steal, and abuse their passengers. Its not worth it for either Uber or Lyft to keep you around after a complaint that alleges abuse. Whether is verbal, physical or sexual. Uber/Lyft are afraid of the next passenger who makes the same complaint against you. Now they're liable for not doing anything the first time. We all have to understand that every passenger we give a ride to has the power to get us deactivated. Theres nothing we can do about it.


The Algorithm has DETERMINED 
You may cause trouble in the future.

The Algorithm has determined to Eliminate you preemptively.

You have shown a propensity towards " THOUGHT CRIME".

THEREFORE
YOU HAVE BEEN JUDGED.


----------



## DexNex (Apr 18, 2015)

Invisible said:


> Today, I read a Lyft deactivation story that was similar to mine with Uber.
> 
> I ended a ride early on a verbally abusive pax. I was deactivated the next morning. I never yelled at her, never used profanity, never threatened/bullied her or never touched her.
> 
> ...


So post up your dash-cam footage then. Oh yeah, you don't have any I bet.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

DexNex said:


> So post up your dash-cam footage then. Oh yeah, you don't have any I bet.


They Refuse to View Dash Cams when offered.

Notice THAT Trend ?

THEIR MOTIVE IS OBVIOUSLY NOT AS STATED.


----------



## DexNex (Apr 18, 2015)

tohunt4me said:


> They Refuse to View Dash Cams when offered.
> 
> Notice THAT Trend ?
> 
> THEIR MOTIVE IS OBVIOUSLY NOT AS STATED.


I didn't make a comment about Uber, I told the driver to post up his video.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

Cold Fusion said:


> With the nations shortage of Software Engineers


Myth.


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

DexNex said:


> So post up your dash-cam footage then. Oh yeah, you don't have any I bet.


I believe @Invisible said she didn't have a dash cam at the time. Video evidence is nice to have (and everyone should have a dash cam) but not a prerequisite for believing a story.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

DexNex said:


> So post up your dash-cam footage then. Oh yeah, you don't have any I bet.


I already noted in my thread how I was stupid & didn't have a dash cam. I know other drivers who don't have dash cams. Make me the poster child for no dash cams.

I'm confused because on a different thread, see attachment, you comment how 4.90 rating is in top 5%. I had a 92% rating, at least 1000 5 star rides out of 1554 total rides which I posted a screenshot of in a different As you know, not all pax rate. Yet I feel you assume, like Uber, I did something I didn't do.

It doesn't matter to me who believes me or not. Some on various threads have attacked my character. My point in sharing my story was to how this gig can end anytime. U/L should stand by drivers and do proper investigations. Pax know Uber doesn't hold them accountable for anything. And stories like mine aren't isolated. Remember, most drivers don't even read or post on this site.

You have a 5 rating after many years of driving. That's wonderful. Many people have higher ratings than me. Yet I know ratings don't matter. And I know most pax liked me. People here admire you, so why not use that leverage to unite drivers?


----------



## DexNex (Apr 18, 2015)

waldowainthrop said:


> I believe @Invisible said she didn't have a dash cam at the time. Video evidence is nice to have (and everyone should have a dash cam) but not a prerequisite for believing a story.


You are assuming I don't believe her. I never stated my position.



Invisible said:


> I already noted in my thread how I was stupid & didn't have a dash cam. I know other drivers who don't have dash cams. Make me the poster child for no dash cams.
> 
> I'm confused because on a different thread, see attachment, you comment how 4.90 rating is in top 5%. I had a 92% rating, at least 1000 5 star rides out of 1554 total rides which I posted a screenshot of in a different As you know, not all pax rate. Yet I feel you assume, like Uber, I did something I didn't do.
> 
> ...


I missed the part wherein you stated you didn't have a dash-cam. Sorry to berate you on that if you already admitted.

I didn't comment on the truth of your story.

Uber does review dash-cam footage in some situations. So YMMV depending on the situation.

I do know this... in a he said/she said situation, unless you have it recorded you will loose every time.

If it was recorded, and Uber still deactivated, then it would be helpful to see the video of the situation so we could all learn from it.


----------

